# Live report from AI



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hat80 just gave me a call to report that fishon caught a 33in 20 lb BLACK DRUM and that he also got a 38.6in 31.2lb BLACK DRUM also!!! He said they have been fighting off the sharks and have also pulled in a few snapper blues. Man I wish I could be there right now!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the live report. Please keep us updated. Anything from Shaggy?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nope, he never said anything about meeting up with him yet. He should give me a call when there is more to report about and I will let everyone know.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just got off the phone again, Hat got him another 30in 18 lb black drum off of peelers. Also the size to them blues have been 13 to 16 inches. It is getting HOT! Come on Saturday!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just killing me. Haven't hit AI yet this spring . Come on Saturday.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If only they had picture and video phones  Nice reports though.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I guess we are missing a good time can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fish-on!

Torture :Sitting @ my 'puter,while friends are pulling in fish............oh stop the pain!:jawdrop:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

want to see pics. 
Sounds fun! I'm gonna go fish North Beach to celebrate! LMAO


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

:jawdrop: WHERE ARE MY TRUCK KEYS? I've got to get down there!!! Good job guys. Save a few for the rest of us, please.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know you guys are back what is the final report


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Have Jeep


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*2:30 AM & just walked in the door from AI.*

Here are a few photos, after about 12 hours sleep I'll do a full report. .....Tightlines

Full Report  














































*FishOn lost our biggest fish contest*


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

WTG Gentelmen. Nice feeesh.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Very nice. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice Drum Guys.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Nice going guys,so shaggy showed up and took the pictures,but did he fish(to busy to fish)lol. shaggy did you catch any.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Very nice job I just wish the action would start up here like it is down there.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice work Gents!!! Congratulations. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Well done Hat and fish-on,

Outstanding fish! It seems to me that you guys have been having a great year so far. Not only do you know your stuff, but you're always out there putting your time in. Quite a duo. I'm glad you guys are having such great success, because you earn it and you deserve it! 

Blue Heron


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

PS - Are black drum good to eat?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Thanks Blue Heron*

I hear black drum are good eating up to and around 30 inches. i kept one of the drums i caught, and will be filleting and cooking 'em up tonight.

I must admit, i'm a novice at surf fishing, but i definitely learned a few things this trip, thanks to Hat and Shaggy.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, not as fortunate, sharks, skate, a snapper blue and then "the blues". Nough said.

Thanks for the fish though Fred, if it wasn't for you, I may just be feeling real bad. Over all, in the scheme of life, another good trip to AI.

Have Jeep.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey,still got your PB's with them stripers.Ya shoulda traded them blues to Hat,for his black drum


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Great catches guys!*

The smaller drum between 5 and 10 lbs taste great. The bigger the fish the tougher the meat or so I have heard. Can I say fish meat is tough? Anyway, just like tog the meat is thick and white. Not oily or "fishy".......Just my opinion.....I've never caught a big-un like C-dog or these lucky FHB's. You'll have to ask those lucky anglers


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Blue Heron;Black Drum are great to eat I caught one last year in Delaware at IRI. The flavor is a cross between Stripers and Pork Chops;real haurty fish.Tasty especally on the grill but they taste good fried up as well.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Blue Heron,*

Black Drum are great to eat. Big Rads right, not oily at all and big chunks of white fluffy meat. Thanks for the kind words, it's more of putting in the time then anything else. Best of luck to you my friend. ....Tightlines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Congrats to all!*

Lots of action going on at AI to keep the rest of us pumped up! Wish I could join you guys but finishing the new rod was my top priority this weekend.

Hat - Cleaned out my box - bet your PM is moot at this point.

Glad to see everyone hooking up. Next month come the large sharks!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Next mounth them fish will be up toward Deleware way;but maybe I should give AI another shot.Anyone have any luck with the Walk on Beach at the south part of AI near Chincoteage?I might have to try there again;I HOPE THEM NON FISHIN TYPES AINT THERE TO RUIN MY TIME.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Ron,*

I think the last time I PM'ed you was about the SPSP clean-up. Has it been that long?  LOL....Take care buddy

Oh, hows the new rod?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*They are there...*



BigJeff823 said:


> *Next mounth them fish will be up toward Deleware way;but maybe I should give AI another shot.Anyone have any luck with the Walk on Beach at the south part of AI near Chincoteage?I might have to try there again;I HOPE THEM NON FISHIN TYPES AINT THERE TO RUIN MY TIME. *


The fish are there now! Saw two nice stripers taken two weekends ago when I hit the jetty at 3 AM. Looked like 25 pounders - at least. I'll be back out again this weekend for my fish.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks guys for the info on the plate-worthiness of black drum.
Around 6/14 I'm supposed to go to Chincoteague, VA. I'll be surf fishing on the VA side of AI for at least a few hours a day. Hopefully a nice black drum or two will find my offerings enticing.

Blue Heron


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No prob Blue Heron,*

When you get out at Chincoteague, try up by the Va/Md fence line. There have been reports of Big Reds hangging around the flats. We tried to get down there on the last trip but the Md side was closed due to Pipeing Plovers nesting, freakin birds!  You couldn't get within a mile of the flats on the Md side. ......Tightlines

By the way, be sure and have some freash pealers with you!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info Hat. 

My friend has an ORV, but I didn't know you could take it north to the MD/VA line. I know you can take it to the southern end of the island because we did it last year. If we're allowed to head north to the state line we'll give it a try. 

Also, does anyone know if peelers are sold in bait shops in the town of Chincoteague? I'd rather buy them fresh there than tote them from Balto. 

Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually BH, I think you are right. The northern area of Assateague Island from the Virginia side is not accessable by vehicles. You will need to stay south, but hopefully, you'll get into some action. Have fun.

Have Jeep.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks Shaggy for confirming that the N beach of VA AI does not permit ORVs. Oh well. There's still at least 5 miles on the southern end to explore. 

Also Shaggy, last fall you posted some links called, "Reading the Beach" and "Leveling the Playing Field in the Surf." I kept them in a Word document and I'm going to print them out to study during the trip to Chincoteage. I think they are excellent and could help others who haven't seen them yet or need a review. Now seems like a good time of year to do it. I'll place them in a new thread so they attract more attention. I feel confident that I have your permission in advance. 

Thanks,
Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually, they weren't mine to begin with, someone else lead me to them, to read, instead of just telling me all, one needs to learn for him/herself first, and then with some knowledge questions can, should and will be asked, and answers given. Learning the beach, at least for me is most of the fun of surf fishing, and when by luck, knowledge, chance or all three combined bring you upon some nice fishing, well that there is the apex of the surf journey. Would not, in my opinion, be much fun, hitting the beach, finding a friend or another fisherman (major no-no, give at least 100 yards), dropping some spikes, wetting some lines and basically catching from someone else's knowledge. As all know, I have had plenty of "skunk" trips, but all trips are learning experiences, that if saved, remembered and used to ones advantage, will bring chances of you finding your own spots, and successfully finding fish.

Don't forget to try some evening fishing (from about 7pmish until 2 or three in the morning), especially if moon is full or close, and you have the two hour window before high tide and the two hour after.

Best of luck my friend, enjoy the surf, and catch some fish.

To all, I found the links very helpful in my infancy of the surf thing, and still pull out copies a few times a year to review and learn even more from. Just remember, surf fishing is different, but when you land one of any size, it's a moment frozen in time, and one you may never forget.

Have Jeep.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*what are friends 4?*

Good friends are always a good thing...glad I met you Northern Boys!


Plannin on hookoin up wit them this weekend....*Shag-you gonna join us?*


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Would, but temporirly Jeepless,  and as Martha Stewart didn't say, that's not a good thing. So depending on where, and when, may be able to steal the wifey's vehicle for a bit to hit something, so give place, and I will see if I can't ask (read buy her off) to use her vehicle for a bit. Should be off work Friday at noon, and off Saturday, so time wil tell.

Have Jeep.


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Bait shop*

Blue Heron, 

There is a bait shop on Chincoteague Island. It is called Captain's Steve's Bait 'N Tackle. Phone # (757)336-0569 The owner is Tom, tell him when you are coming and he will have fresh peelers on hand if he does not already have them. Good luckand when will you be there?

As far as the North end you have to hike it. If you have a pier/beach cart not too bad. I fish south end from ORV. Only 1- 1 1/4 Mile section open south because of birds. Good luck.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi reddogg48,

Glad to know you can buy fresh peelers in town. I also appreciate your recommendation of Captain Steve's. Thanks. I will pay him a visit and tell him redogg48 sent me.  My buddy and I will be checking in to the Refuge Inn (on Madux near the entrance to the AI park), on Monday 6/14 and leaving Thursday morning. If you're in the area and would like to hook-up, send me a PM.

Blue Heron


----------

